# Scorpion ID wanted



## andyscott (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
This little scorp was found about 60 kms south of Cooktown FNQ
It had a total length of about 8 to 9 cm.
It was found under a log that was gonna be used as fire wood.
Im interested to know what it is and a common name would be good as well.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 12, 2008)

It looks like a Marble Scorpion, _Lychas marmoreus_


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 12, 2008)

DUDE! that's a beauty, first tip.... don't go near that tail. The thicker the tail the stronger the sting!! Big pincers crush, little ones just hold them there till the strong poison from the stinger works.
There are a few members in this species of scorpions, many are really tiny. Mainly found amongst bark and undergrowth.
It doesn't have a common name, well none that's recognised. It's from the Isometroides species, probably angusticaudus. (see http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/index.html )
Really nice adult, excellent condition too!
Very specialist to keep, my experience is to just have a real good look and let them get on with life.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nah not a Lychas, I play with them every day. Far too big at 8cm, adult Lychas grow to 3 to 4 cm. and the segments of the tail are different. This one I wouldn't play with.... like the Urodacus, I'd be afraid I'd lose a finger!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 12, 2008)

Manda1032 said:


> Nah not a Lychas, I play with them every day. Far too big at 8cm, adult Lychas grow to 3 to 4 cm. and the segments of the tail are different. This one I wouldn't play with.... like the Urodacus, I'd be afraid I'd lose a finger!




Yes i would have to agree it does look like something from the Isometrus family.
I have been stung by Urodacus elongatus many times and have only had a bit of swelling and itchiness


----------



## andyscott (Jul 12, 2008)

LMAO,
I helped it on my hand with a twig and carried it about 50 meters from camp and let it go.
It showed no aggression.
Thanks for the ID.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

woah that tail would pack a whopper!!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 12, 2008)

Andy maybe Pm Mark as he knows Scorps...MarkNewton is his user name i think__________________
Mark A. Newton _BSc _(scorpiologist)
NEW BOOK - pre-release
http://www.thedailylink.com/book_orders/promo1.html


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 12, 2008)

Its definately not Isometroides, the fifth metasomal segment in Isometroides is not keeled and is relatively cylindrical. Chances are Mark will see this thread soon enough, he'll sort you out....

You sure on your measurements? Pretty bloody huge Buthid if theyre accurate.
Jordan


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 12, 2008)

It is a _Lychas _sp. not sure what kind, if it was 8cm no _Lychas_ that i know of grows that big. to me it looks like my _Lychas spinatus spinatus_ but he aint that big lol. _Lychas lappa_ is the biggest _Lychas_ i know of and is apparently the 50-60mm range it could be that has the rather fat tail like them but the colour is diff from the one's i have seen and 8cm is way over what there meant to be. Definately a _Lychas_ from the _Lychas variatus _complex though.  WHY DIDNT YOU KEEP IT FOR ME!!! lol i would of loved that little sucker,  nice scorp anyway man great pics to.

Steve k


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> It looks like a Marble Scorpion, _Lychas marmoreus_


 
Btw mate, no one but Mark Newton and hornet have true _Lychas mamoreus mamoreus_ (in the hobby and that i or most others know of). most the ones sold as marbled scorps or _Lychas mamoreus_ are in fact _Lychas papuanus. 

_Steve k


----------



## bylo (Jul 12, 2008)

yes it a _Lychas _sp. but a bit hard for a positive id from picks alone with some of the smaller species.

and the sizes you mention is unheard of for this species.

cheers

Greg


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 12, 2008)

umm...guess what.....


its is a.... scorpian! andy lmao!!!!!!!!!!! 
just havn fun is all!


----------



## andyscott (Jul 13, 2008)

> You sure on your measurements? Pretty bloody huge Buthid if theyre accurate.
> Jordan


Yes it was definately at least 8 cm total length, from stinger to pinchers.
it was a bit longer than the width of my smoke packet (Stuyvesant 25s).


----------



## hornet (Jul 13, 2008)

Manda1032 said:


> Nah not a Lychas, I play with them every day. Far too big at 8cm, adult Lychas grow to 3 to 4 cm. and the segments of the tail are different. This one I wouldn't play with.... like the Urodacus, I'd be afraid I'd lose a finger!



definatly lychas. Definatly a giant for the species, only lychas lappa is known to get anywhere near that size


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 13, 2008)

Probably in the_ variatus_ complex by the looks. I would have to see it to believe the 80-90mm claim. It's just that I see so many exaggerated scorpion size claims that I've become desensitized. I have a feeling that when people see a scorpion, especially those that rarely see them, their normal eyesight becomes severely magnified...LOL

But...it is a _Lychas_ of sorts, that's about as accurate as I can be without seeing the actual specimen. Any chance of bigger shots?

I just read this:


> Yes it was definately at least 8 cm total length, from stinger to pinchers.


 
Scorpion measurements should never include the pedipalps as the degree of extension will be highly variable from measurement to measurement. The measurement taken, should be from nose tip to tip of sting. I can imagine this being about 60-70mm in this animal, which is not unreasonable.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry guys, it's a common Small Mottled Scorpion. Easily identified for those used to seeing them in FNQ. Not normal to get near 8cm. More common around 4-5cm. Watch out he will give you quite a sting. Also know that it is Lychas due to the tibial spurs seen clearly on the fourth leg (can't see the third leg but assume it is there).

Oh, and definitely _variatus_ as Mark suggested.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## andyscott (Jul 13, 2008)

> Scorpion measurements should never include the pedipalps as the degree of extension will be highly variable from measurement to measurement. The measurement taken, should be from nose tip to tip of sting. I can imagine this being about 60-70mm in this animal, which is not unreasonable.


Sorry Mark, my mistake.
I did measure the whole scorp. My smoke pack is 7 cm wide and it exceded that by over a cm, including its pincers.
From nose to tip of sting, it would have been a little under 7cms.
Sorry for the mis-measurement.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 13, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Sorry guys, it's a common Small Mottled Scorpion. Easily identified for those used to seeing them in FNQ. Not normal to get near 8cm. More common around 4-5cm. Watch out he will give you quite a sting. Also know that it is Lychas due to the tibial spurs seen clearly on the fourth leg (can't see the third leg but assume it is there).
> 
> Oh, and definitely _variatus_ as Mark suggested.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? You obviously arent looking at the same photos i am. There arent too many Buthid species "easily identified" by photo, particularly not blurry ones. Id probably try to avoid words like 'definately' until youve got the animal in your posession and can key it out.

Sorry, sounds harsh, but theres too many 'experts' on this site already.
Jordan


----------



## TELDAC (Jul 13, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> umm...guess what.....
> 
> its is a.... scorpian! andy lmao!!!!!!!!!!!
> just havn fun is all!





Umm Guess What?....

You cant even spell scorpion!!!!....LMAO


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 13, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Sorry Mark, my mistake.
> I did measure the whole scorp. My smoke pack is 7 cm wide and it exceded that by over a cm, including its pincers.
> From nose to tip of sting, it would have been a little under 7cms.
> Sorry for the mis-measurement.


 
No worries, its common for people to measure inc the pedipalps. Thats quite a big _Lychas_. If you obtain anymore, I'd like one under my scope..


----------



## andyscott (Jul 13, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> No worries, its common for people to measure inc the pedipalps. Thats quite a big _Lychas_. If you obtain anymore, I'd like one under my scope..


 It was found at Laura FNQ while camping. Wont be seeing any more of them for a while, holidays are over, back in Melbourne.


----------

